# Magic sickness cure



## tigue710 (Aug 20, 2011)

Got a sick bottle that you don't want to tumble?  Try vegetable oil...  I put a little in the bottle and swirl it around, let it drain out completely, then using a rag soaked with oil I rub it into the outside of the bottle... After letting the oil soak in real good I wipe off all the excess oil I can... Cause you don't want slippery bottles!  

 a side note I usually use olive oil and believe it works a little better although that's most likely just in my head

 Warning, this may make your bottles a little slippery, and don't apply oil say standing in the garge over the concrete floor...

 The results are really good with most bottles...  I even know a scrupulous bottle dealer who claimed to me he used to spray his bottles with Pam before a show!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 21, 2011)

I used to do that back in the day... I hear you on the slippery Tigue,...had a few get away on me....Watched a cool med I had just dug bounce a foot or so off the rug.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2011)

I would not recommend vegetable oil, it will yellow and get sticky or rancid after a while.  Mineral oil seems to work better.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2011)

Olive oil works the best for me.It coats it a never goes dull.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 21, 2011)

Olive oil is the best for everything I say... The oil actually evaporates after a while Matt, I used to recoat the bottles every mow and then...  I've never tried mineral spirits but I would imagine it would evaporate very quickly


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2011)

not mineral spirits, mineral oil

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_oil

 it wont yellow or go rancid like food based oils.  It lasts years on the bottles as far as I can tell (I have used it on several).


----------



## madman (Aug 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> not mineral spirits, mineral oil
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 26, 2011)

I see, misread that.  I'll have to try it, the only problems I've had with olive or vegetable oil is eventual evaporation.  Haven't had it go bad... I don't believe vegetable base oils decompose rancidly, although I wouldn't go around liking the bottles...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 26, 2011)

from wiki...

 Storing and keeping oil

 Whether refined or not, all oils are sensitive to heat, light, and exposure to oxygen. Rancid oil has an unpleasant aroma and acrid taste, and its nutrient value is greatly diminished.[citation needed] To delay the development of rancid oil, a blanket of an inert gas, usually nitrogen, is applied to the vapor space in the storage container immediately after production. This is referred to as tank blanketing. Vitamin E oil is a natural antioxidant that can also be added to cooking oils to prevent rancidification.

 All oils should be kept in a cool, dry place. Oils may thicken, they will soon return to liquid if they stand at room temperature. To prevent negative effects of heat and light, oils should be removed from cold storage just long enough for use. Refined oils high in monounsaturated fats keep up to a year (olive oil will keep up to a few years), while those high in polyunsaturated fats keep about six months. Extra-virgin and virgin olive oils keep at least 9 months after opening. Other monounsaturated oils keep well up to eight months, while unrefined polyunsaturated oils will keep only about half as long.[citation needed]

 In contrast, saturated oils, such as coconut oil and palm oil, have much longer shelf lives and can be safely stored at room temperature.[30] Their lack of polyunsaturated content causes them to be more stable.[31]


 When olive oil goes bad on bottles it turns yellow and sticky.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2011)

Now I want to try some palm oil...  I've never had olive go bad on me, it always evaporated first.  I think the mineral oil would probably work the best though, so that's what I'm going to go with...  

 Btw, I had asked you to hold onto a bottle for me, I was hoping to trade but just haven't dug anything you'd be interested in... I guess a few weeks turned into much longer on me pretty quick...  Do you still have it?  It was the constitution water...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 27, 2011)

> Do you still have it?


 
 ya its still on the shelf


----------



## Erik T (Aug 27, 2011)

I had a very sick bottle that I put behind my wood lathe and after a while from being hit by all the wood chips I guess, the sickness began to dissapear. Kind like a very very very crude tumbler.

 Im not sure If anyone has tried the very low viscosity windsheild repair resin? I would think that if one would be able to rub that in like oil and once it dries It would stay forever. however I havent tried this but if ya wanna experiment.....


----------



## suzanne (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey, what about K-Y Jelly?  Whoops, did I really say that?!  Oiling bottles is, well, yucky.


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 27, 2011)

I use silicone lube spray. No organics to break down and the sheen lasts a long time. It really helps with scuff and light scratches as well as sickness. Also no sticky residue to collect dust or dead flies. For the exterior of most bottles I use, BKF, 0000 steel wool, a toothbrush, hot rinse, dry, silicone spray and display. ---Joe


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm with Picklejar on this one. Liquid Wrench seems to work great for me. I have some sick bottles that I don't want to tumble, but a little spray on them, spread it with a tooth brush (to get into the case marks/scratches/etc) and they display beautifully!


----------



## splante (Aug 28, 2011)

they disapear but will the sickness return?


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 28, 2011)

I have not had any bottles get cloudy again after using this process. - joe


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> they disapear but will the sickness return?


 The sickness is always there, it's just hidden for the time being...[]


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just used whatever was on the counter and caused me to get in my girlfriends way while she's cooking dinner...

 I haven't had any negative effects with food based oils, although I do clean as much excess oil off as I can... I do have to redo them now and then...

 Based on what I'm hearing here I think I'm going to try a synthetic oil...

 The sickness is basically just hidden, but quite well in most cases.

 Matt I'll come up with a trade for ya, it's been to hot and dry for my liking lately... And I don't have time to hit up the high country...


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 1, 2011)

I frown upon this method because it is not a true fix for sick bottles.  It is also deceptive if you're trying to sell bottles.  I've tried this method before and over time the bottles get sticky and then become dust magnets.  I've bought bottles that were treated this way and after washing them with soap and water, some of the sickness came back.  What also came back was cracks that had filled with oil.  What looked like bottles in great shape were in fact covered in bullseye cracks and flashes.


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2011)

I too have found olive oil the best.....have a friend that fills a bottle completely with mineral oil!! then drains them...his nick name is "greasy".I have known him since the mid 70s and have gotten some grat deaks from him,but have to be aware of the oil he puts in the bottles cause it will get into bruices,cracks etc and make them disppear.

 For years I thought his nick name was greasy cause of the oil he always put in his bottles...finally found out it was because of the oil he put in his hair when he was younger like Elvis![]

 Man he has a basement that is full of bottles,paper item,and all kinds of collectable..when I was abel and had money I would spend man wonderful hours in his treasure trove,,man he would keep you there showing you one wonderful thing after another till he got your last dime!

 It was so much fun and the items he had were and are amazing..loves to haggle and gives some grea deals..once had an old  Bible that was from a missonary back in the early 1800s that had been translated for some tribe of native americans...didn't have quite enough to get it from him...I still wish I coulda got it from him...in 1979 he had some mint hutch cokes for $100!Did not have the money back then,but man...!

 A person could spend a whole day down there and not see every thing!JAMIE


----------



## blade (Sep 1, 2011)

I like to use Sicilian cold pressed extra virgin olive oil or Afro Sheen.
 Chris


----------



## JohnN (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried some silicone spray and so far it looks pretty good. Hopefully it lasts. Really makes the bottles shine.


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 1, 2011)

I understand that some people might try to use oil as a deceptive tool to hide dings (bruises), but I only use it to make a better display. For example, in this pic you can still see the two dings and one chip. This bottle was dug in Jacksonville, and is in dug condition, but the steel wool and silicone oil make it look pretty nice.


----------



## carobran (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: MichaelFla
> 
> I understand that some people might try to use oil as a deceptive tool to hide dings (bruises), but I only use it to make a better display. For example, in this pic you can still see the two dings and one chip. This bottle was dug in Jacksonville, and is in dug condition, but the steel wool and silicone oil make it look pretty nice.


 my dad put some kind of protective coating on a couple of bottles and it turned amber[&:][]


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

> I even know a scrupulous bottle dealer who claimed to me he used to spray his bottles with Pam before a show!


 
 Unscrupulous... corrected your spelling... heh...


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup you got me... !  That's the word I wanted...  

 Any bottle I've ever used this method for and sold I either explained the oil to the buyer, (in person), or washed before listing...  There a lot of bottles in collections that are repaired and the buyer won't be washing it away too, there's crooks out there for every method...


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> I like to use Sicilian cold pressed extra virgin olive oil or Afro Sheen.
> Chris


 
 The Afro sheen makes the bottle all extra sticky... Nice for ceiling displays...

 And yes the only kind of olive oil is Sicilian cold pressed... I won't let another passed the threshold in my house...  It's a family tradition...


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

Safflower oil has the most cholesterol... I would use canola if I was worried about the risk of heart attack... heh...

 But seriously... Silicone spray lube would be my choice if I was so inclined. But I like the colors in sick bottles.


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

Kind of like the verdigris on copper or bronze... Shows you that it's real... If the coke hutch on the other thread had a little sick (sic.)... They wouldn't be arguing the repo/real issue as passionately... Only time can do that... I'm sure there are some chemicals but it sure wouldn't look the same.


----------



## springhead (Sep 2, 2011)

In China the heavy buried patina on bronze is highly valued... In Japan they repair cracked antique porcelains with gold lacquer. Not trying to hide the repair... Maybe some day all the cleaning and tumbling will be considered wrong. Like all the furniture stripping and lamp making that went on during the 1970s. I don't polish silver or strip the patina off of anything. Just some food for thought. You guys are the collectors. What you want has to be right. I like playing the devils advocate sometimes.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is what I like about oil, an over tumbled and even sometimes a perfectly tumbled bottle just disagrees with me... In some cases I enjoy a patina, but being able to make a bottle display well without having to actually alter it is my top choice when it comes to cleaning... It could very well be that in the future they will talk about bottles being ruined by the tumbling process, as for me I just don't like it all that much in most cases, although the exceptions are out there.  We are already seeing a growing trend in natural state bottle being worth more then their cleaned counterparts...


----------

